# Pork Shoulder turned black after smoking



## clttiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey all!

Been awhile since I’ve posted but hope everyone is doing well. Done a couple of smokes since my last spread and had a newbie question. Every pork shoulder ive smoked, the bark is straight black. Really no other coloring. I’ve noticed on social media that when people smoke their pork butts there’s more of a caramel or orange glow. Is that what it should look like?

I have an MES 30 and use the AMNPS with Todd’s pellets. Smoke at 250 until internal reaches 205 with a TP-20. The black bark isn’t necessarily bitter but wanted to make sure this wasn’t creosote? 

Any pointers for a learning newbie are appreciated...


----------



## Rusty Long (Aug 1, 2018)

What rubs are you putting on? the orange glow is because of the rubs they use.
If you use brown sugar and paprika you usually get a orange look.


----------



## clttiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Rusty Long said:


> What rubs are you putting on? the orange glow is because of the rubs they use.
> If you use brown sugar and paprika you usually get a orange look.



Sorry meant to add that too. Typically use Jeff’s rub.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 1, 2018)

clttiger said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Been awhile since I’ve posted but hope everyone is doing well. Done a couple of smokes since my last spread and had a newbie question. Every pork shoulder ive smoked, the bark is straight black. Really no other coloring. I’ve noticed on social media that when people smoke their pork butts there’s more of a caramel or orange glow. Is that what it should look like?
> 
> ...


Looks like every shoulder I’ve ever smoked, if it’s not bitter I wouldn’t worry about it. The creosote is from heavy white smoke. I’ve have a few back when I first started be black and biter but after I learned what thin, blue smoke was they’ve just been black and delicious. Looks like normal bark to me!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with it beyond maybe a little too much smoke and caramelized sugars interacting.
If it doesn't taste bitter or acrid then don't let it worry ya.
It looks just fine to me, nice pork Butt.

Perhaps tone down the amount of smoke, don't use smoke as long during the cook.
Use or make a rub with less sugar.
When making your own rub, utilize Turbinado sugar aka Raw sugar.
Spritzing during my cooks seems to keep my bark colors lighter.

To be honest, I used to aim for a Butt that looked like recently fallen meteorite.


----------



## clttiger (Aug 1, 2018)

Music to my ears! When using the AMNPS I’m fairly confident I’m getting the TBS as the smoke is not billowing or thick. There are occasional flare ups I feel like but for the most part the smoke is thin. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Rusty Long (Aug 1, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> To be honest, I used to aim for a Butt that looked like recently fallen meteorite.



HAHA Love this. this has to be Quote of the day!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

Rusty Long said:


> HAHA Love this. this has to be Quote of the day!


You're welcome :p


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

I've recently begun using even on my 18+ hour smokes..at most, 6 hours of smoke.

<Legit though, my brisket looked like tar for colour, but the bark was lovely salty garlicy goodness>.

I'm no scientist; but I believe even with out smoke, you can get a good bark if there is plenty of sugars available. I haven't ever really seen pork butt with out a dark bark though! <And who doesn't love pulling the fatty bark strips off?>


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 2, 2018)

heavy smoke for the 1st and last hour . thats all the smoke anything needs


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> heavy smoke for the 1st and last hour . thats all the smoke anything needs


I have to rather strongly disagree.
Wrong, bad information/opinion, just disregard this comment.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I have to rather strongly disagree.
> Wrong, bad information/opinion, just disregard this comment.




I agree Chile but its his opinion and if it works for him then so be it.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 2, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> To be honest, I used to aim for a Butt that looked like recently fallen meteorite.





Rusty Long said:


> HAHA Love this. this has to be Quote of the day!



+1;  We love dark bark.  I made 50lbs of PP for daughters grad party and was a little worried that people would not like bark like that and to my delight I found out later that it was everyone's favorite part!  Mine are even darker than the posted pic.  It actually took me alot of effort to get them as dark as I wanted.  To anyone that thinks sugar or the rub has an impact on the bark, last butt I did had no rub (remember I was worried about too much bark) but the bark was just as dark and good as the ones I rubbed.  Kinda blew my mind.


----------



## clttiger (Aug 2, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Mine are even darker than the posted pic.



Well that's definitely encouraging for me. Wanted to double check to make sure I wasnt doing anything wrong! Appreciate all the input everyone.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 2, 2018)

i take it that some people don't want anyone  to disagree with them and therefore label other opinions as " bad information "


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> i take it that some people don't want anyone  to disagree with them and therefore label other opinions as " bad information "


I call it as I see it.
You and I may disagree with each other as much as we wish as long as we keep it civil.
Disagreement is normal and healthy, much is learned from civil discourse.

Not many people advocate heavy smoke, just the exact opposite... Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 2, 2018)

heavy is a " relative "  term what i consider heavy smoke is what many on here  consider  " normal smoke "
and just because i refuse to smoke any meat until it is black in no way diminishes my experience or ability  
i have been smoking meat a VERY long time


----------



## zwiller (Aug 2, 2018)

clttiger said:


> Well that's definitely encouraging for me. Wanted to double check to make sure I wasnt doing anything wrong! Appreciate all the input everyone.



There's really no right or wrong...  Do it how you like it and enjoy.  IE I don't pull my PP but do a coarse chop.  If you want it darker, read up on forming a pellicle.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> heavy is a " relative "  term what i consider heavy smoke is what many on here  consider  " normal smoke "
> and just because i refuse to smoke any meat until it is black in no way diminishes my experience or ability
> i have been smoking meat a VERY long time


With such clarification in your initial post I would have had no issue with it at all it would simply have been your opinion.

But some Noob could read that, apply 'Heavy' smoke to a butt and end up with something bitter or acrid and not very palatable.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2018)

Or worse; toxic and actually unsafe to eat.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 2, 2018)

+1  Heavy white smoke will actually form creosote like OP was worried about.    First time I ever heard of that smoking technique before.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2018)

In my opinion, the more "Light" Smoke the Better.
I keep my AMNPS going at all times, unless I'm in the foiling stage or holding until meal time, but I only do "Light" Smoke.
However even a short time of "Heavy" Smoke can be terrible, no matter what color it is!!!
By Heavy I mean when I look through the window in my MES door, and I can't see to the back of the smoking racks, it's too heavy!!
BTW: You don't need Heavy Smoke to get "Dark" bark.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2018)

That dark thick bark is where all the flavor is, & when you pull the pork & incorporate the bark all through the meat it is what makes people come back for seconds. We like thick bark & never wrap a butt, UNLESS we are running out of time & everybody is hungry then a quick wrap to get it to temp is what will be done. A good finishing sauce is a MUST too!
 We use SoFlaQuers, but there are several other ones on here & Chef Jimmy J has a good one too.
Al


----------



## clttiger (Aug 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That dark thick bark is where all the flavor is, & when you pull the pork & incorporate the bark all through the meat it is what makes people come back for seconds. We like thick bark & never wrap a butt, UNLESS we are running out of time & everybody is hungry then a quick wrap to get it to temp is what will be done. A good finishing sauce is a MUST too!
> We use SoFlaQuers, but there are several other ones on here & Chef Jimmy J has a good one too.
> Al



SoFlaQuers is my go-to finish sauce, its phenomenal. I have only wrapped once to speed it up but prefer not wrapping and not spritzing.


----------

